# Laughable flat rate



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Just got informed by a regional I work with that they are moving to a flat rate of $300 for the following:

The flat rate includes:
-One acre mow, edge all sidewalks within the acre, weed any flower beds, trim bushes away from the home. Sales Clean including all appliances inside and out also move the appliances and clean behind them.
Debris removal up to 20 cubic yards (a cubic yard is the size of a washer or dryer)There needs to be a light bulb in all sockets
2 Smoke detector and fresh batteries
20 wire caps
15 light bulbs

$0.50 each for switch plates or cover plates – if you cap wires you need to have a cover plate on exposed wires. (like if someone took a ceiling fan and you capped the wires, I need a round cover plate on that)
$7.00 per lineal foot for handrails to be installed
2.00 slider locks
4.00 caution tape
$2.50 each for water caps on washer connections
$2.50 each for dryer vent caps
$7.00 Padlocks for garage doors or shed
$8.00 for Hasp and padlock on pool enclosure doors
HAZMATS/CHEMICALS/APPLIANCES
$2.00 each for paint
$20.00 for appliance removal
$4.00 each for car tires
$1.50 each for bicycle tires

We are requiring that you show photos of you opening the lockbox with combination, the photo of keys in the box, then photo of the keys in the door. Photo ER posting (close enough to read). Moving forward we are requiring at least 4 photos of the before and after house views (take one from the front, rear and both sides). Also bushes need to be trimmed so that nothing is touching the house and please show photos of this as well.
We now require photos of all cleaning products together in one photo including the vacuum, broom, mops and buckets. We also would like to have 30 action shots of the cleaning, debris removal and initial lawn. I would also like you to use products that we are able to identify in the photo and can see for example:
Windex type cleaner for the windows
Easy Off type oven cleaner
Scrubbing bubbles/Kaboom type foaming cleaner for the sinks, tubs, etc.
Pine Sol type cleaner for the mopping floors
Wood polish type cleaner for any wood cabinets, staircase railings, etc.
Air Fresheners with dates that we can see the date
Photo of the light bulbs in package and being installed
Photos of smoke detectors in the package with fresh batteries and their package
CO2 in their package with fresh batteries
Remember to wrap and zip tie cables or wires
Show the cover plate or switch plate covers being installed
All bathtub stickers need to be removed
Show clean mopping water and dirty mopping water in bucket
:furious::furious::furious: Just venting.


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Who are they? So I can call and laugh at them...


----------



## Zoly (Feb 2, 2013)

How is that even possible that people work for that? There is no way people are working for that amount and completing everything. Absolutely no way.


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Pure greed.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

So are you going to continue to work for them,and whats the name of the company..


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

No way in hell at those prices


----------



## dryBgerG (Feb 1, 2013)

So why are you skirting around the who is it question?


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> Just got informed by a regional I work with that they are moving to a flat rate of $300 for the following:
> 
> 
> :furious::furious::furious: Just venting.






If you keep working for that rate you don't need us to tell you where the problem is.


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

BPWY: Not working for that rate. Not now, not ever. It just came down the chute so I thought I would share it. I was maintaining profitability with this regional until they decided to do become greedy little *****


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

dry: Not skirting, just not posting on a public forum. You can PM me and I can satisfy your curiosity.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> dry: Not skirting, just not posting on a public forum. You can PM me and I can satisfy your curiosity.






Please post the name unless they still owe you money or some thing like have a lawsuit against you. 
Most of this sort of thing is public info.

These forums are for the betterment of other contractors and the way unscrupulous companies get shut down is by publicly outing them so that other folks don't get suckered into doing their dirty work.


----------



## Dnmceo17 (Oct 7, 2012)

YES I Had AMS tell me at one time when I was still with them that that was thier price but Not for that much stuff


----------



## willyPro (Jan 7, 2013)

Believe me, I will post the name when I am free and clear. I only want to help the forum.


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

willyPro said:


> Just got informed by a regional I work with that they are moving to a flat rate of $300 for the following:
> 
> The flat rate includes:
> -One acre mow, edge all sidewalks within the acre, weed any flower beds, trim bushes away from the home. Sales Clean including all appliances inside and out also move the appliances and clean behind them.
> ...


wow looks like regional is working for Cyprexx! That list is Cyprexx to the letter! this is a fine example of how lowering prices start to break down the food chain! cyprexx`s flat rate already so low there is no room to sub!


----------



## jack125 (Jan 8, 2013)

sounds like hudrix,and net 120


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The sooner you post the company name the better for those who may be considering working for someone like that. Plenty of damning information has been posted about companies on this forum and unless this company is also a moderator on this forum, your identity is safe. There is no liability in disclosing the truth.


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

Zoly said:


> How is that even possible that people work for that? There is no way people are working for that amount and completing everything. Absolutely no way.


Correct. People will work for them and they will not complete everything. I have a bid in on one now for over $3,000 to complete the initial services.


----------

